# plastisol fumes / vapors / dangers...



## darwinchristian (Aug 24, 2007)

So we don't have an exhaust on our dryer. It's by the window, and ready to be hooked up, but i haven't the slightest idea how to set it up. (would like some sort of trap that only allows heat out when the dryer is on, as it gets mighty cold around here...)

and we just finished a run of 150 hoods front and back. oh man did i go home feeling a little sideways. you hit that cold winter air and feel like you're going to tip over.

i guess i was just wondering how dangerous these fumes can be, as my construction guy hasn't made it in yet to give me a quote.


----------



## amazingink (Nov 27, 2007)

We use plastisol and there are no problems with the paint vapors just the chemicals when we clean the screens. We use a air filter that we bought when we purchased the equipment that has a charcoal filter in it. We don't vent to the outside. Hope this helps.


----------



## darryld (Sep 20, 2007)

ask your supplier for the MSDS for the inks you are using.


----------



## ChipShank (May 6, 2007)

It's not going to mess you up too bad over the short term. LOL
Bottom line, is that it's not meant to be inhaled constantly....nothing involved in screen printing is, no matter how mild the manufacturer claims it is. Basic rule of thumb for me, is that if it makes you dizzy/sick/disoriented...it's not good for you.  
LOL...Stupid but true. There is constant debate about the need for venting dryers when using plastisol inks. The dryer in my basement is not vented yet....and the one in the shop that I work at is not either. My previous jobs all had the dryers vented outside. The size of the room will make a difference as well & basically how much tolerance you've built up to it. It takes me quite a bit to get "sideways" these days....but yet people will still walk in everyday and claim that they're light headed after 10-15min.

But bottom line, nothing that messes up your head like that can really be considered to be "good" for you. Short term you oughta be fine...but if you're looking at doing consistent numbers like that....I would vent it if at all possible.
Just better to be safe than "sideways".


----------



## mk162 (Sep 24, 2007)

Guess what...it's the sweats. It happens here when we run a lot of sweats. Dyes contain urea, which isn't good when it's inhaled in large doses like with vapors from curing sweats.

It's not your ink. Have you printed a bunch of T's before? Did you get dizzy then? If the only variable that changed is the substrate, I think the substrate is causing your problems. Just get more air in the shop, better ventilation would benefit you greatly.


----------



## darwinchristian (Aug 24, 2007)

thanks alot for all the info, folks. yes, i did notice that the issue was with the sweats and not so much the tees. it's good to know it's the garment giving off the toxins... wasn't sure if it was the plastisol. 

well, i'm going to finish this next run of 24 sweats and then high tail it to the hardware store to jimmy up something. a breath of fresh is def. what i need.


----------

